# FreeBSD 10.0 on Lenovo ThinkPad Edge E545



## biotin (Sep 14, 2014)

Hi guys,

*I* want to install FreeBSD on my laptop, a Lenovo Thinkpad Edge 545. But the boot hangs on loading the kernel on this: 


```
atkbdc0 <Keyboard controller (i8042)> port 0x60,0x64 irq 1 on acpi
atkbd0: <AT Keyboard> irq 1 on atkbdc0
```

I don*'*t  know how I can fix this.   Bug report is here - https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=191070

Any idea?   :x 
Thanks.


----------



## BSDBernd (Sep 29, 2014)

biotin said:
			
		

> Hi guys,
> 
> *I* want to install FreeBSD on my laptop, a Lenovo Thinkpad Edge 545. But the boot hangs on loading the kernel on this:
> 
> ...



I am no expert on these issues, but have you done the test that is proposed on the site below?

https://wiki.freebsd.org/Laptops

These people especially work on getting better support for Laptops when it comes to FreeBSD. I downloaded the image (FreeBSD 11.0-CURRENT) which that site links to and at least it booted perfectly (I use a Macbook Air Mid 2011), and I could perform the test that is proposed there.  I am thinking now about installing it besides my Mac OSX to perform further tests.

Edit: ps ... I have a thinkpad E540 at home at the moment and will test that too.
Edit2: Performed the test with my Macbook and the Thinkpad, in particular both laptops booted with no problems ...


----------

